# Clothes brushes are incredible



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Like most people, I had always used a sticky rolling lint brush to remove lint from my clothes. I was quickly educated in the error of my ways early on after joining AAAC. I have used my Kent brush (accessorized by Abby Horn) with great success during the winter. It's mystical ability to clean grime and lint from my woolens has impressed me.

I had thought that a good deal of credit went to the natural dirt repelling qualities of wool. Today I went to a barbecue wearing a pair of black cotton chinos. As you can imagine from the color, these pants were a lint magnet. Upon removing them for brushing I discovered a myriad of grime on the seat and legs. I was sure they needed to be cleaned. To my surprise, a good brushing removed not only the lint but the ground in dirt and other extraneous barbecue grime, rendering them looking like they came from the cleaners.

Getting these results on cotton has convinced me the magic is not only the qualities of wool, but the function of a good bristle brush. If you do not have one already, it should be the next item you buy if you value your clothing.

Another thanks to Shaver.


----------



## kaehlin (Mar 29, 2014)

That's great news for me, because my kent brush shipped last week, and is supposed to arrive at my house within the next couple of days. Hope my experience is as good as yours!


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

momsdoc said:


> Clothes brushes are incredible


Yes, they are.


----------



## filbert_turtle (Apr 5, 2014)

Any good, cheaper options?


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

How much cheaper do you expect for quality? By purchasing from Abby Horn, you get the customization of beautiful horn for basically....FREE.

https://www.abbeyhorn.co.uk/buy/oxhorn-backed-clothes-brush-with-handle_574.htm

Less 20% for VAT is £39.50 with shipping, about $62.


----------



## David00 (Mar 2, 2014)

I second thanking Shaver for recommending Abby Horn clothes brushes! ... and for helping with my own thread when I was freaking out about a bird dropping on my brand new wool pants


----------



## S.Masterson (Jun 17, 2013)

My Kent 'handy' clothes brush dates from the '60s and cost me less than £10, so they don't even need to be expensive...


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

As much as I hate to admit it, Shaver has some good ideas. 

Before AAAC, I was using a lint roller & a horsehair upholstery brush. My Kent clothes brush is a big improvement.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

filbert_turtle said:


> Any good, cheaper options?


Redecker® Compact Lint Brush - $7.95
https://www.crateandbarrel.com/redecker-compact-lint-brush/s649457

This. I have one of these. It's not as effective as my Kent brush. It's small, but gets the job done.

I keep it in my car for touch ups.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

eBay's full of vintage brushes,


----------



## H&W (Aug 25, 2013)

I am entirely delighted to see another member enjoying their oxhorn brush! 

Having done a touch of research when my grandfather generously bought me a dressing-set from Abbeyhorn, I hope I can clear a few matters up. Their staff informed me that the handled clothes brush blank is actually from Hill Brush Company; they are another, lesser known, brushmaker who have been manufacturing in England since the early twentieth century. (They hold a Royal Warrant, in fact.)

The rectangular clothes brush, along with both sizes of shoe brush, are imported from the German firm of Braun & Wettberg. I do not know anything about this company, but Abbeyhorn stated that at any rate Hill does not stock those blanks. I know that Kent will rebristle vintage dressing-set brushes, as in of the Victorian silver sort, and may indeed do this for our brushes if asked in later years.

For future board reference, sterling silver discs can be added to any of the horn brushes for exactly £35.42. Complete your purchase as normal, and they will invoice you for the difference after specifying which brushes are to be inlaid in Special Instructions. 

Cheers!


----------



## David00 (Mar 2, 2014)

haha, now see, now I'm curious about sterling silver discs... pretty sure I didn't get them :icon_scratch:


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

H&W said:


> I am entirely delighted to see another member enjoying their oxhorn brush!
> 
> Having done a touch of research when my grandfather generously bought me a dressing-set from Abbeyhorn, I hope I can clear a few matters up. Their staff informed me that the handled clothes brush blank is actually from Hill Brush Company; they are another, lesser known, brushmaker who have been manufacturing in England since the early twentieth century. (They hold a Royal Warrant, in fact.)
> 
> ...


I guess I was ill informed as to the origin of Abby Horn's brushes. That explains how they can price them favorably to Kent brushes while installing the horn, and having a profit margin. The quality has been very good, hopefully the wear will be comparable to what forum members have indicated from their Kent brushes. It's a lovely item that I had monogramed by them. Hopefully they will be able to be used by my sons when I am in a position to have dirt accumulating on me for eternity.


----------



## filbert_turtle (Apr 5, 2014)

Acme said:


> eBay's full of vintage brushes,


Is there any way to judge whether these will be any good? I can spend up to $30 on one of these but id just like it to be worth all $30 if I do.


----------



## H&W (Aug 25, 2013)

David00 said:


> haha, now see, now I'm curious about sterling silver discs... pretty sure I didn't get them :icon_scratch:


The handled clothing brush is not typically offered with a sterling inlay, but the rectangular form is:

As we are dealing with the craftsmen directly, their silversmith is more than happy to inlay and engrave any other models. It's quite lovely on the dark oxhorn, and I must say strikes me as more tasteful and understated than pure sterling silver brushes. My grandfather's set, which he received in the '30s, is beautiful if not somewhat....baroque!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

H&W said:


> I am entirely delighted to see another member enjoying their oxhorn brush!
> 
> Having done a touch of research when my grandfather generously bought me a dressing-set from Abbeyhorn, I hope I can clear a few matters up. Their staff informed me that the handled clothes brush blank is actually from Hill Brush Company; they are another, lesser known, brushmaker who have been manufacturing in England since the early twentieth century. (They hold a Royal Warrant, in fact.)
> 
> ...


Why thank you. I stand, happily, corrected.

They are, as other members have noted, almost magical devices. As example, my cream moleskins are wont to pick up every speck of dirt and grime in the vicinity but even splashes of mud will (once dried) be readily lifted from the fibres.

Furthermore the utter beauty of the handling a horn decorated object encourages me even after a tiring day to never neglect the brushing duty.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

And to emphasize Shaver's original point, clothes brushes are amazing. I have used mine for twenty plus years and it has not only saved me (1) the cost of a lot of drying cleaning and (2) the wear and tear that dry cleaning puts on one's clothes, but it has on many occasions allowed me to wear something that I noticed at the last minute has a stain on it that I would have had to change out of if the brush didn't take care of it. Not recently, but at one point, I asked my fellow co-workers and not one of them used a clothes brush - talk about a truly valuable and simple item that lost its market for no good reason.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

filbert_turtle said:


> Is there any way to judge whether these will be any good? I can spend up to $30 on one of these but id just like it to be worth all $30 if I do.


I've picked up a couple. They've been very good, except for my favorite (leather covered handle with a zipper compartment for grooming tools). That one I keep on my dresser for display only because it looses bristles at a rate that alarms me when I brush a suit with it.

You do run a risk buying old brushes. But if all the bristles are there in the picture, it's a good brush that was once made in Germany or England, and the seller has a return policy to cover you if you buy it just to find it's shedding bristles, I think you'll do OK.

It also helps to desire the nostalgia of an old brush. If your primary concern is price, just go buy this new Kent brush from Google Shopping for $25.


----------



## imme (Sep 22, 2013)

For someone that typically wears cotton dress shirts and wool, cotton, or poly-blend pants on a daily basis, what brushes would you recommend (in addition to the CC2 travel brush)? I don't wear suits often at all, but it would also be good to know what brush to get that would work well for a wool suit (CC20?)

It's pretty cool that KentBrushes has flat 5.50GBP shipping to the US (and if you have a credit card that has no foreign transaction fee, the brushes are significantly less expensive on their website if you pay in GBP than if you pay in USD).


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Aaah. I really need one, don't I? Perhaps as a graduation gift to myself...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

For those who are on a tight budget, I recall my much admired fellow member Rudy (R.M. Banista) once suggesting that a decent quality bristle shoe brush, whilst clearly less aesthetically pleasing, should achieve much the same effect as a dedicated clothes brush. It seems a reasonable alternative........


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Shaver said:


> For those who are on a tight budget, I recall my much admired fellow member Rudy (R.M. Banista) once suggesting that a decent quality bristle shoe brush, whilst clearly less aesthetically pleasing, should achieve much the same effect as a dedicated clothes brush. It seems a reasonable alternative........


I myself use a Kent hairbrush. It was bought when I was 20, Eventually I (ahem) found I no longer required a hairbrush with such stiff bristles, and graduated to a rather finer-haired Kent brush. The original one makes a very fine clothes brush however, excellent for removing spatterings of mud and horse saliva from my riding garments.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Shaver said:


> For those who are on a tight budget, I recall my much admired fellow member Rudy (R.M. Banista) once suggesting that a decent quality bristle shoe brush, whilst clearly less aesthetically pleasing, should achieve much the same effect as a dedicated clothes brush. It seems a reasonable alternative........


I agree. Just don't do that with any brushes you've bought second hand, unless you test them on a kitchen towel first... :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## filbert_turtle (Apr 5, 2014)

Shaver said:


> For those who are on a tight budget, I recall my much admired fellow member Rudy (R.M. Banista) once suggesting that a decent quality bristle shoe brush, whilst clearly less aesthetically pleasing, should achieve much the same effect as a dedicated clothes brush. It seems a reasonable alternative........


I thought of this, as I do have a clean, new boars hair shoe shine brush, but I was not sure if clothes brushes needed firmer/a greater density of bristles than a soft shoe shine brush. I have found a lot of good brushes online, but many are nylon, and I wonder if I shouldn't just avoid synthetics?


----------



## filbert_turtle (Apr 5, 2014)

BAM! Just scored these two pieces. Very pleased with myself. (Sorry for the huge pictures)

Travel set to keep at work:









Home:
(Rear)








(Bristles)


----------



## imme (Sep 22, 2013)

filbert_turtle said:


> BAM! Just scored these two pieces. Very pleased with myself. (Sorry for the huge pictures)
> 
> Travel set to keep at work:
> 
> ...


Nice! Where did you get them?


----------



## filbert_turtle (Apr 5, 2014)

EBay. The big brush has some cracking varnish, which can look nice except for a spot or two where it's actually damaged, but overall it's a nice piece. I figure I can touch it up, nbd. My main interest was the very sexy condition of the bristles, that it's nice and big, and the hanger for it doesn't hurt. Will probably change the eye hook on it for something nicer looking. They were $43 all together.


----------



## filbert_turtle (Apr 5, 2014)

imme said:


> *
> WANTED:*
> 
> 
> ...


You may be interested in this belt btw:

On sale from 98 to 69.


----------



## cosmic_cookie (Jan 30, 2014)

Seeing that I don't own a coat brush, what is the difference between a normal horse hair shoe brush and a coat brush?


----------



## filbert_turtle (Apr 5, 2014)

cosmic_cookie said:


> Seeing that I don't own a coat brush, what is the difference between a normal horse hair shoe brush and a coat brush?


If by "normal" you mean a new shoeshine brush, then I have the same question. From what I have gathered, they seem to be denser (more bristles per inch), but that's just a guess. I bought these for their shapes/handles.


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

My Kent clothes brush is WAY stiffer than my horsehair shoe brushes. It's even stiffer than my hog hair shoe brushes.


----------



## cosmic_cookie (Jan 30, 2014)

Piqué said:


> My Kent clothes brush is WAY stiffer than my horsehair shoe brushes. It's even stiffer than my hog hair shoe brushes.


Is there a specific use for the hog hair brush? I'm 19, still learning about this stuff.


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

cosmic_cookie said:


> Is there a specific use for the hog hair brush? I'm 19, still learning about this stuff.


All of the daubers that I use to apply shoe cream are hog hair. I also have a few brushes I use to distribute cream/polish during polishing that are hog hair. Honestly, I'm not sure they're any better than horsehair, they're just what I got when I started to build my polishing set. The one real use I could see for a hog hair brush is as a regular shoe brush for situations where the shoe has become heavily soiled - particularly from mud. I also think they would make a much better substitute for a clothes brush than a would a horsehair shoe brush since the hog bristles are stiffer.


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

I have 2 clothes brushes that are over 60 years old


----------



## Carguy (Nov 29, 2012)

I REALLY need to buy one of these. I am, however, one of those people who wants to have his toy when he buys it -too impatient to wait! I'm kind of surprised that I can't find one of these brushes in a retail store somewhere. I figured surely Bed Bath and Beyond would have something - nope, not a single clothes brush not attached to a steamer. Abbeyhorn here I come....LOL


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

Carguy said:


> I REALLY need to buy one of these. I am, however, one of those people who wants to have his toy when he buys it -too impatient to wait! I'm kind of surprised that I can't find one of these brushes in a retail store somewhere. I figured surely Bed Bath and Beyond would have something - nope, not a single clothes brush not attached to a steamer. Abbeyhorn here I come....LOL


HangerProject sells a couple of the AbbeyHorn garment brushes in the US, if you want the shipping to be shorter. He's decided to have "HangerProject" emblazoned on them, unfortunately, which is why I've been forced to order mine from the UK. I'm not sure why he insists on doing this to many of the fine products he sells, but I guess most people must not mind since he continues to do it.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Piqué said:


> HangerProject sells a couple of the AbbeyHorn garment brushes in the US, if you want the shipping to be shorter. He's decided to have "HangerProject" emblazoned on them, unfortunately, which is why I've been forced to order mine from the UK. I'm not sure why he insists on doing this to many of the fine products he sells, but I guess most people must not mind since he continues to do it.


Abbey Horn products arrive in the East Coast in under a week. Pretty fast for a £5 fee.


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

momsdoc said:


> Abbey Horn products arrive in the East Coast in under a week. Pretty fast for a £5 fee.


I'm not quite on the East Coast, but mine took a couple of weeks. That wasn't a problem though; I was just responding to his post about wanting his stuff when he buys it. The shipping wait was certainly worth not having the Hanger Project logo ruining the beautiful horn on my pieces.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I agree, mine is only "mared" by my monogram.


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

momsdoc said:


> I agree, mine is only "mared" by my monogram.


There is, of course, no comparison between a monogram and a brand name (and not even the brand which manufactured the item - just that of the reseller!) If you enjoy monograms, then I wouldn't say it's marred at all. :biggrin:


----------



## shagerty7 (Apr 20, 2014)

Is a clothing brush better for your clothes, meaning better in terms of preserving the longevity of them, over a lint brush?


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

shagerty7 said:


> Is a clothing brush better for your clothes, meaning better in terms of preserving the longevity of them, over a lint brush?


In a way, yes. I can't speak to what a clothes brush might or might not do to the individual fibers of the cloth. However, if we look at each one, you'll see why a clothes brush would be superior.

I'm not sure if you were talking about a lint brush or a lint roller, so we'll just look at both.

Lint Roller:

This should be avoided at all costs. While it will remove lint and hair from your garment, it will leave a sticky residue that will attract more lint, hair, and dirt and cause them to gum into the fabric.

Lint Brush:









This will remove some lint from your garment. However, due to its construction, it mostly just glides over the surface of the fabric. While lint may cling to it, it's unlikely to remove much in the way of any dirt from the fabric.

Garment/Clothes Brush:

This is the model I have. It has a what I would call a stiff side which has medium-length bristles and an extra stiff side with short bristles. Many clothes brushes come single sided with just one set of bristles, and I would say that I almost never use the short side of mine (only if something becomes heavily soiled). A clothes brush with stiff bristles will, in my experience, remove more lint, hair, and dirt from a garment than a lint brush. The reason for this is that the bristles contact the fabric better and with more force due to the stiffness. In that sense, yes, it will prolong the life of your garment because it will both keep it cleaner and reduce the number of times it requires dry cleaning.

Can you get by with only a lint brush (not roller)? Probably.
Would you do much better with a garment brush? Absolutely.


----------



## shagerty7 (Apr 20, 2014)

Piqué said:


> In a way, yes. I can't speak to what a clothes brush might or might not do to the individual fibers of the cloth. However, if we look at each one, you'll see why a clothes brush would be superior.
> 
> I'm not sure if you were talking about a lint brush or a lint roller, so we'll just look at both.
> 
> ...


Very good stuff. Thank you for the detailed comparison between the three. I only have a lint roller right now , looks like I'll have to upgrade to preserve my clothes.


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

shagerty7 said:


> Very good stuff. Thank you for the detailed comparison between the three. I only have a lint roller right now , looks like I'll have to upgrade to preserve my clothes.


My personal recommendation (and some would disagree) would be to wait until you can order one made by either Kent or AbbeyHorn. They both make fine brushes, and it really comes down to whether you like wooden brushes or brushes made out of horn. If you buy a quality brush, there's really no reason it cannot last you the rest of your life, so I think it's worth splurging on a one-time purchase.


----------



## shagerty7 (Apr 20, 2014)

Piqué said:


> My personal recommendation (and some would disagree) would be to wait until you can order one made by either Kent or AbbeyHorn. They both make fine brushes, and it really comes down to whether you like wooden brushes or brushes made out of horn. If you buy a quality brush, there's really no reason it cannot last you the rest of your life, so I think it's worth splurging on a one-time purchase.


That's my logic behind my clothing purchases. I rather save money and buy something that I will really enjoy and will last me many years, than buy something because I want it now, end up not liking it nearly as much so not utilizing it, then throwing it out only to end up buying the high quality one I should have purchased in the first place.


----------



## iGdiGerGerbs (Dec 10, 2013)

after reading this thread, i ordered a basic kent off amazon (with prime) for $30. worth it


----------



## Carguy (Nov 29, 2012)

Well, truly, the wait will be worth it for the Kent brush. Like many others I am enamored with monogramming my things, and when I think how much I've spent on clothes in the past several years, the quality is worth it.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Piqué said:


> There is, of course, no comparison between a monogram and a brand name (and not even the brand which manufactured the item - just that of the reseller!) If you enjoy monograms, then I wouldn't say it's marred at all. :biggrin:


The "marred" comment was meant sarcasticaly.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

+ 10,000 for AbbeyHorn.

How does a brush do on cashmere sweaters?


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

Edwin Ek said:


> + 10,000 for AbbeyHorn.
> 
> How does a brush do on cashmere sweaters?


They make garment brushes with softer bristles specifically for cashmere. I think a regular one might damage cashmere, but I've never it.

https://www.frontgate.com/x/464588?...=pla&mr:keyword=&mr:ad=15619431449&redirect=y

https://www.fendrihan.com/kent-maho...currency=USD&gclid=CLOwrLuF-70CFbTm7AodjXUACA


----------



## kaehlin (Mar 29, 2014)

I received my Kent brush in the mail a couple of days ago. It does a great job of cleaning up clothes, and feels very good in my hand, as well. I'm very happy with this purchase.


----------



## Chillburgher (Mar 19, 2014)

Gentlemen,

Long time lurker, first time poster here. I've learned a great deal from the members of this site and I wish to express my gratitude to you all. 

This subject epitomizes what I love so much about coming here. I've long struggled with the sticky rollers (I have two cats) without much success and I didn't even know old-fashioned clothes brushes were even available, much less that they're so vastly superior. I will be purchasing one in short order. 

I also just want to briefly note how much I appreciate the civilized atmosphere the members have created here. The internet is a sea of snark and vitriol, but this site is an island of graciousness. Kudos and thanks to you all.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I look forward to your future participation.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

This was a useful thread. I persuaded the receptionist at my office to get a proper clothes brush for us all to use!


----------



## Bassist (Jul 3, 2012)

Chillburgher said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster here.* I've learned a great deal from the members of this site and I wish to express my gratitude to you all.
> 
> ...


Concur on all points- I love being a member of this forum- I've learned so much!

I just got my Kent brush, the CC2- it really is amazing! I purchased it from Amazon, and to qualify for free shipping I also ordered a Kent comb- best two purchases I've made in recent memory!

Joe


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Using a brush doesn't beat up the fibers?


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

The bristles aren't stiff enough to cause damage to jackets , trousers, and shirts. For more delicate items such as cashmere sweaters, special softer cashmere brushes are made. The savings both monetarily and from the wear and tear of much less dry cleaning easily return your investment in short order. Then there is the innate pleasure one gets from grooming their beloved clothing.


----------



## mjpwooo (Dec 27, 2013)

So, the Abbyhorn Oxhorn brush... I've got some colorblindness going on. I can't quite tell the difference between the color preferences offered. Can someone help me out with this? And do I choose which of the four in light/medium/dark?

Also, to get the engraving, where does that go?

To compare the Abbyhorn to the Kent brush, would it be a better option to get the CC2 (or CG1) *AND* the CC20 (or CS1B, since the CC20 is out of stock)? That way, I've got a brush at home and work (or travel)?

And can someone help me figure out how much  £50 equates to USD/$$?

Thanks.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

For the horn you pick one of shades. The 4 choices are just examples of the range in that shade. From purchasing a bunch of bracelets for my wife and my own brush, I can tell you the dark is a lot of black, the light has a few bits of black but still is not all light. The engraving instructions come in during checkout. Google currency converter for latest exchange rates. The pound is running about 1.6 to the dollar, so £50 is about $80. Remember 20% VAT will come off during checkout and the ~$9 shipping charge will then be added.


----------



## mjpwooo (Dec 27, 2013)

I was not very clear... Where on the brush and in what direction does the engraving go?


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Sorry, the engraving goes on the horn, on the back of the brush, and is oriented lengthwise, and centered.


----------



## mjpwooo (Dec 27, 2013)

And do you think the one brush vs two is a better route to take? Or anyone else's opinion?


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

mjpwooo said:


> And do you think the one brush vs two is a better route to take? Or anyone else's opinion?


I'm not quite sure I understand what you're asking here.


----------



## Bassist (Jul 3, 2012)

mjpwooo said:


> And do you think the one brush vs two is a better route to take? Or anyone else's opinion?


If you have different types of fabric for which to care, select brushes designed for each fabric. I suspect that a single "regular" brush designed for suits would be a good place to start. MHO, of course, and I hope some with more knowledge and experience may share their opinions.

Having several of the same brush would allow you to leave them in different locations- say, one for the home, one for the office, another for the car...etc.

Joe


----------



## mjpwooo (Dec 27, 2013)

Piqué said:


> I'm not quite sure I understand what you're asking here.


See the highlighted part of my post. Does it make sense to get 1 Abbyhorn or 2 Kents, for about the same cost?



mjpwooo said:


> To compare the Abbyhorn to the Kent brush, would it be a better option to get the CC2 (or CG1) *AND* the CC20 (or CS1B, since the CC20 is out of stock)? That way, I've got a brush at home and work (or travel)?


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

mjpwooo said:


> See the highlighted part of my post. Does it make sense to get 1 Abbyhorn or 2 Kents, for about the same cost?


That depends on what your needs are. Get one regular clothes brush (two if you want a smaller one for travel). If you wear a decent amount of cashmere, get a cashmere brush. If you wear a decent amount of suede, get a suede brush.

As far as the models, I spoke earlier in this thread about the double-sided Kent brush (which google seems to tell me is the CC20). While it is nice, I don't think the double siding is necessary, and I almost never use the short side of it. On the rare instance that I use the short side (heavy soil), I think that the longer side applied with a little gusto would achieve the same result. If I personally bought another clothes brush to replace that one, I would just go for a single sided one. While I own a number of AbbeyHorn products, I do not have one of their clothes brushes, so I cannot compare it to a Kent. Everything AbbeyHorn makes is top notch, though, and I'm sure their clothes brush is no exception. Basically it comes down to a question of price and of preferred materials when considering one over the other. Only you know which is better for you.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Does Abbeyhorn sell a brush soft enough for cashmere?


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

Edwin Ek said:


> Does Abbeyhorn sell a brush soft enough for cashmere?


Not that I see. I have seen some websites refer to this brush: https://www.abbeyhorn.co.uk/buy/oxhorn-backed-clothes-brush-with-handle_574.htm as being soft enough for cashmere, but I personally wouldn't use it on cashmere as it's made from hog hair which is quite stiff.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

Great informative thread. When using a quality brush to remove lint, what is the best method of keeping the actual brush clean?? The lint, dust, etc., must eventually end up in/on the brush. Is there a lint brush brush!!???


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

DocD said:


> Great informative thread. When using a quality brush to remove lint, what is the best method of keeping the actual brush clean?? The lint, dust, etc., must eventually end up in/on the brush. Is there a lint brush brush!!???


The particles of debris are either swept out into the air or travel down the bristles, collecting and lodging at the bottom where they meet the handle stock. Very occasionally (perhaps annually, if even that) I will comb the brush out.


----------



## red_shift (Aug 8, 2013)

At Shaver and other forum member's advice I purchased a clothes brush from Abbeyhorn and I'm a now a convert. For items like this that last for years it is worth the extra money if you have it. The brush is probably too 'tough' for cashmere but it did very well on my tweed jacket yesterday and I don't think with judicious use it will damage anything heavier than cashmere.

I elected for the lighter colored horn and it has a depth that is hard to capture on a computer screen, like shell cordovan; it's definitely one of the finer things I've bought.


----------



## mjpwooo (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm ready to pull the trigger, and have flip-flopped on which brush I want to get...the Kent brush (direct from their site) or the Abbeyhorn engraved (light horn, with my last name). So, I make the decision to purchase the Kent brush, and they're out...of four of the brushes they offer, and they are the for that I would purchase. So, that's a little disappointing.

So, as I'm entering my data on the Abbeyhorn site (type, horn color, engraving), is there anywhere that you can view a 'mockup' of the brush you ordered, with the color of the horn selected AND the engraving? (I figure if I'm getting it, I want it nicely done, so my son one day can have it!) I know I may be asking a lot, but if I'm going to pay $80 for a brush, I'd like to see what I'm getting before I purchase it.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Bear in mind that horn, being a natural material, will vary significantly in appearance from piece to piece.

The image below is one I swiped from elsewhere and is clearly a 'dark' model. My own brush (for which I shall post a pic tomorrow) was selected as 'medium' but the handle is *very *dark.










My comb (pictured below) I ordered as 'light' and this is quite stripey. The unique swirls and shades of each piece are an essential component of their beauty, trust me, you will be enchanted by your own, once you receive it.


----------



## mjpwooo (Dec 27, 2013)

Will look forward to seeing the medium. And will most likely do the Abbeyhorn option. Very nice comb.



Shaver said:


> Bear in mind that horn, being a natural material, will vary significantly in appearance from piece to piece.
> 
> The image below is one I swiped from elsewhere and is clearly a 'dark' model. My own brush (for which I shall post a pic tomorrow) was selected as 'medium' but the handle is *very *dark.
> 
> ...


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok, I have a dog and need to constantly get hair off suits and pants

Wondering whether the CC 2, or the double sided one works better

The doublesided one is cheaper than the CC2

doublesided: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/141274981963

CC2https://www.amazon.com/Kent-Handcrafted-Clothes-Brush-CC2/dp/B003B3YESC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1399318998&sr=8-1&keywords=kent+cc2


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

memphislawyer said:


> Ok, I have a dog and need to constantly get hair off suits and pants
> 
> Wondering whether the CC 2, or the double sided one works better
> 
> ...





memphislawyer said:


> Ok, I have a dog and need to constantly get hair off suits and pants
> 
> Wondering whether the CC 2, or the double sided one works better
> 
> ...


That double sided brush is a regular (CC2) brush on one side and a softer cashmere brush (CC6) on the other side. If you're concerned that the CC2 won't be stiff enough for the hair, you will need this double sided brush with a regular and stiff side instead of that one: https://www.kentbrushes.com/shopexd.asp?id=51. FWIW, I have the CC20 I just linked to and have to frequently remove light colored cat hair from clothes. I always use the regular side without having to resort to the stiffer side. YMMV, of course, as only you know how clingy your dog's hair tends to be. One final note, as a matter of personal preference, I much prefer a clothes brush with a handle. I think it would be difficult to brush a jacket the way I need to with a CC2 because you cannot get the same amount of "wrist flick" without the handle, if that makes sense. If I were shopping for another clothes brush, I would personally get a single sided brush with a handle.

mjpwoooo, here is a picture of my "medium" AbbeyHorn shoe horn. As you can see, it's a pretty stark mix of the light and dark that they offer. You can also see that the back is different from the front (in the space of maybe 2mm), so you can imagine how much variation there is in these. You never really know what you're going to end up with. I've also posted a picture of my light comb, which you can compare to the one posted upthread which had more color to it than mine does.


----------



## mjpwooo (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the picture, Pique!


----------



## qtlaw24 (Nov 28, 2007)

Here I am over half-century old and never bought one before! Ordered one and cannot wait to receive and use. Thanks guys


----------



## Xaviair (Mar 29, 2014)

My CC2 may be the only reason I can survive living in flannels with a german shepherd in tow! Not quite sure how I managed before...


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

Let me just add, since I took a picture of it upthread, that anyone who uses a comb and does not have a real horn comb is missing out. The upside is that it does not create static as it passes through your hair. I don't know how I used a plastic comb before I got mine.


----------



## Stan the Man (Mar 7, 2006)

OK, I'm joining the club. My brush is on order.

Another question - Brush then steam or steam then brush?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I brush, then sometimes steam and then brush again. Any time I steam a garment, I brush it after steaming to remove any loosened debris/residue brought to the surface through steaming. It really reduces the required frequency of dry cleaning!


----------



## S.Masterson (Jun 17, 2013)

Piqué said:


> Let me just add, since I took a picture of it upthread, that anyone who uses a comb and does not have a real horn comb is missing out. The upside is that it does not create static as it passes through your hair. I don't know how I used a plastic comb before I got mine.


Sadly for some of us, a nice comb is not a very good use of money!


----------



## imme (Sep 22, 2013)

Are clothes brushes only beneficial on (wool) jackets/suits/suit pants or would you also use them on dress shirts and dress pants (cotton or wool)?


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

imme said:


> Are clothes brushes only beneficial on (wool) jackets/suits/suit pants or would you also use them on dress shirts and dress pants (cotton or wool)?


I use mine on anything that needs it.


----------



## imme (Sep 22, 2013)

Piqué said:


> I use mine on anything that needs it.


What kind of dirt could a dress shirt acquire that would come off with a brush that wouldn't require the shirt to be washed?


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

imme said:


> What kind of dirt could a dress shirt acquire that would come off with a brush that wouldn't require the shirt to be washed?


Lint? Hair? You're the one who asked the original question, so I assumed you had something in mind...


----------



## imme (Sep 22, 2013)

Piqué said:


> Lint? Hair? You're the one who asked the original question, so I assumed you had something in mind...


That makes sense, thanks. I just had a hard time with thinking about it in terms of a shirt, which would presumably washed/cleaned much more often than a suit.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Just realised that I had forgotten to do this, so - better late than never, I suppose.

Here is my own brush. It is fiendishly difficult to capture its subtle beauty with my limited photographic equipment.

NB: never, *ever,* store your brush on its bristles. I did this but momentarily for the purpose of the photos.


----------



## mjpwooo (Dec 27, 2013)

Medium, right, Shaver?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^

It is medium - but a very dark 'medium', I concede. I really wish that I was able to obtain a photo that more properly revealed the subtlety and depth of the colouring.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Piqué said:


> Not that I see. I have seen some websites refer to this brush: https://www.abbeyhorn.co.uk/buy/oxhorn-backed-clothes-brush-with-handle_574.htm as being soft enough for cashmere, but I personally wouldn't use it on cashmere as it's made from hog hair which is quite stiff.


What is the right kind of hair then, for a cashmere brush?


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

Edwin Ek said:


> What is the right kind of hair then, for a cashmere brush?


I'm not sure what Kent makes its cashmere brush from. On their website they just say "black and white soft bristle".


----------



## vinyllover (May 3, 2014)

I've got a brush similar to this one. I guess you'd call it "portable" or "pocket". It works alright, but I wouldn't say it's indispensable. Am I missing the "magic" because I don't have a full-size brush?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

vinyllover said:


> I've got a brush similar to this one. I guess you'd call it "portable" or "pocket". It works alright, but I wouldn't say it's indispensable. Am I missing the "magic" because I don't have a full-size brush?


A handle on a brush really does assist in allowing for accuracy of stroke (trying not to beat the buttons off!) but also in applying appropriate pressure dependent on the offending contaminant (e.g. dried mud splatters will require greater force than cat hairs).


----------



## vinyllover (May 3, 2014)

Thanks. I've never had to use it for anything as serious as dried mud. I really only use it as part of regular maintenance. I hope it's not causing more damage than cleaning, since there's nothing really visible to clean.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

vinyllover said:


> Thanks. I've never had to use it for anything as serious as dried mud. I really only use it as part of regular maintenance. I hope it's not causing more damage than cleaning, since there's nothing really visible to clean.


You do not occasionally arrive back at the old homestead with a few mud splatters about your person? I shall have to take you out on an evening's carousing and show you how its done. :thumbs-up:

More seriously, if the bristles are boar you will not be doing any harm - there are many contaminants not immediately visible to the eye. I make it a habit of brushing every woolen garment (except jumpers/slip-overs) upon removal and all trousers, even if fustian.


----------

